# cam?



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

My last post was what to do with my car. Well I figured it out rearend of course, going to take the duel quads off put a single 4bbl on. And a roller cam. I want a very aggressive street cam. Getting lost in numbers. Any recommendations


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

More info is needed, like engine details, what trans, rear gear, what you plan on doing with the car, etc.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2, in spades. Your question is as vague as "what's good to eat?"....


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

428, muncie m20. Putting 3.42 gears in. Mostly street occasionally strip.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What else has been done to the engine? What heads? What compression ratio are you running? You can't give too much info here, the more we know the better off you'll be in the long run.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. Compression ratio and head type/flow is _critical _when choosing a cam.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Sorry for the vagueness, its a 1969 428 bored .030 over with 1970 455 #64 heads, mechanically thats about it for upgrades, it ofcourse has duel quads on at the moment but those are coming off. The Current cam in it is either factory like in kind out of a 428 or a 455, the paper work from the PO is kinda sloppy on a few things. The motor was rebuilt about 8k miles ago, 2 years. Power i have no clue how much it makes, seeing i bought it from him after he snapped the rear axle on it. From the looks of things it has a very very nasty case of wheel hop. So i am putting in a GM 12 bolt, changing suspension, he also floated some lifters. Since its going to be in the shop i am having the whole motor gone through. But since its going to be pulled i am having some work done to it. Figured roller cam and everything that goes with it. Like everything else i am on a budget so i am unavailable to do everything i would like but thats my start.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

As for compression, the paper work i have says 10.5/1 Normally i wouldnt doubt that, but there has been about 8 things ive swapped out already that were different from the paperwork. And i know Rukee you've commented on my other posts, and probably are laughing to yourself because i've been all over the map on this car so far. Its just theres so much i would like to do.And so many ideas from friends and on here. But i have eliminated many of those ideas. And sticking with the rear end carb and cam for this year.


----------

